# new additions... photos at last...



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2007)

the top row, from left to right: bulbo (auratum x Lion King), b. curtisii/ corolliferum, b. appendiculatum.
the bottom row, from left to right: bulbo (siamense x annandalei), b. auratum, b. lasiochilum, b. longiflorum.





in the large clay pot and the black plastic pot are bulbo virescens. i had to cut it into many pieces cos the rhizomes are long and the plant was initially rather messy..as you can see, it was not well taken care of, there is only a single leaf... in the smaller pot is bulbo elevatopunctatum.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! That is quite a large collection of new plants. Please send a photo of bulbo (auratum x Lion King) when it blooms. It sounds interesting. 

I like your large clay pot.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2007)

What type of wood are they mounted on?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2007)

goldenrose, I mount them on mangrove wood. i get these from aquarium shops, where the wood is meant to be part of the aquarium decor.. mangrove is very lasting, but it may not absorb a lot of water...


----------

